# Changing a caster wheel on drywall Lift



## Drywalller (Jan 2, 2007)

Anybody change one of the caster wheels on a telpro panel lift?
Do you drive a punch through the top to get caster out or hit the base of the wheel itself,down to remove it?
Mine wont budge,I didnt try too hard yet,didn't want to break something.
Any help would be appreciated .


----------



## 5 Star (Sep 18, 2007)

On an old telpro I had they were pinned. On mine the pin broke (they are very small) and then the caster slid out of the frame. I will check my newer telpro tomorrow, I have no idea if they are pinned? 

LS


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't have one but here's their 800 number: 1.800.448.0822

They have downloads with parts lists, for different models on their web site, but can't make out caster mounting:
http://www.telproinc.com/

It looks to me like there is a removable cap. If not, it has to either be a pin, press fit, or threaded (unlikely). I'd just call the toll free number.
Joe


----------



## 5 Star (Sep 18, 2007)

I took a look at my newer telpro and it is press fit or atleast looks to be, I could see no pins. Press out press new one in.

LS


----------



## Drywalller (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply's ,I got it off today.
I had to really hammer it out ,It does have a pin and was extremely frozen in.I ended up hitting the base of the caster just above where the bearings are with a hammer about 20 times and it finally slipped out.
My telpro is about 20 years old and was original caster.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

been out of town, sorry for the late response to your question, but if your interested ,, for future referance, I bought a 1/2" coarse thread tap, knocked the old casters out, tap the tubes, and then screwed in shopping cart wheels (front wheels only, back ones won't work) these wheels are an inch or so taller, and they don't wear out and break like the factor ones do. Northern Tools put me on to it, and they have the stuff, but any old shopping cart out in the woods will work.


----------



## Drywalller (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info,That sounds like a good idea about the shopping cart wheels.
The original wheels lasted 15 years or better so we will see when the next one goes.


----------

